# Hawaii Resort - Best RCI Choice



## Mayble (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm considering visiting Hawaii for the first time in 2012 or 2013.  I have an RCI weeks account, which are the nicest resorts available in RCI?  Wyndham Kona seems to have high ratings, are there better choices?


----------



## slip (Nov 18, 2011)

Have you decided on the Big Island or are you open to different islands.


----------



## Mayble (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm open to all recommendations.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 18, 2011)

We stayed at the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian last summer on an exchange. Nice resort, good location for exploring the Big Island. Would stay there again(I can either exchange or use my Wyn points).


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2011)

Here are the TUG Resort Ratings for Hawaii - http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=3


----------



## slip (Nov 18, 2011)

Are yo going to exchange? If so how many TPU will you have? That will make
a difference on where you can go.


----------



## Mayble (Nov 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Are yo going to exchange? If so how many TPU will you have? That will make
> a difference on where you can go.



Yes, I plan on exchanging.  I have 87 TPU I can use, I would like to try to get two weeks.  I'm just looking at current RCI inventory, which I know are usually just left overs.  I don't mind doing an ongoing search if there are better choices available than what's in the current inventory.


----------



## Mayble (Nov 18, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Here are the TUG Resort Ratings for Hawaii - http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=3



Thank you.  I always forget to check the review section.  I just noticed Hilton Grand Vacations Club Kings' Land Resort as one of the top 10 RCI resorts. How difficult is this hotel to get with an ongoing search?  I'm looking at July or August months.


----------



## BevL (Nov 18, 2011)

July or August of 2012 would be tough, I'd think.  July or August of 2013 would be doable - you'd have enough TPUs for sure for two weeks, I think.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 18, 2011)

Mayble said:


> Thank you. I always forget to check the review section. I just noticed Hilton Grand Vacations Club Kings' Land Resort as one of the top 10 RCI resorts. How difficult is this hotel to get with an ongoing search? I'm looking at July or August months.


I think the bulk banking has already been made. We got a 2BR at Kings Land through a sighting here on TUG back in May for our trip next September.

We like to do several weeks when we go to Hawaii, because the fixed costs (flights) are so high and the variable costs (timeshare, rental car and food) are so reasonable.

I think we've scored some good ones. Ones we have booked for this year and next year's trips:

The Point at Poipu (#3682)
Paniolo Greens (#3977)
Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort (#5971)
Maui Lea at Maui Hill (#0755)
Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club (#7978)
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - The Lagoon Tower (#5996)


----------



## travelguy (Nov 19, 2011)

Mayble said:


> Thank you.  I always forget to check the review section.  I just noticed Hilton Grand Vacations Club Kings' Land Resort as one of the top 10 RCI resorts. How difficult is this hotel to get with an ongoing search?  I'm looking at July or August months.



The reality is that all three of the HGVC RCI listed resorts are part of the larger HGVC "compound" and I'd take an exchange into any of them.  This is our top pick for Big Island timeshares.  We typically do two weeks at HGVC Bay Club every other year and spend the off years in Maui (Wailea/Kihei area).


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 19, 2011)

*Maybe your first decision should be which Island??*

All of the islands have some good resorts.Seems to me the Island is the first decision to consider unless you are honeymooning and never intend to leave the resort for a week.


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you have any must see's or do's while your in Hawaii. That will help you
decide which island you want to visit.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 19, 2011)

I recommend Paniolo Greens, it is probably not as many TPUs. It is not a Hilton or Starwood, but the units are all redone, large 2 bedrooms in the village of Waikoloa on a lovely golf course in the hills about 10 minutes from Hapuna and other beautiful beaches.

Liz


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2011)

We were on the Big Island a month ago and took a drive out to Paniolo Greens.
I think those units were very nice. It's away from town but you would want to
rent a car on the Big Island anyway. I did takes some pictures of the unit they
let us check out, if your interested.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't think it's really necessary to pick an island as a first step.  There are great things to see and do on each island, and I think most of us end up returning (time and time again) to see the other islands and return to our favorites.  Airfare is about the same to any of the islands, so that's not a factor.

I would research the top resorts on all of the islands, pick a timeframe that you want to go, decide on the trip length (one week, two weeks, more?) and set up an ongoing search.  Once you have one week booked (if you're doing more than one), set up ongoing searches for any additional weeks (probably expanding your resort selection since you're probably being more specific on dates now).  Once all of the weeks are booked, book your airfare (or start watching for it, if the prices are too high now).

If you want to visit multiple islands, I would focus on Oahu and/or Maui for the first exchange.  Kauai and the Big Island are much easier to get through RCI Weeks.  It's easiest to get the hard exchange first and work around that.

That's just me, though.  There are lots of ways to do it.  I think this gives you the best chance of getting a top resort, though.


----------



## Mayble (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## Mayble (Nov 21, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I think the bulk banking has already been made. We got a 2BR at Kings Land through a sighting here on TUG back in May for our trip next September.
> 
> We like to do several weeks when we go to Hawaii, because the fixed costs (flights) are so high and the variable costs (timeshare, rental car and food) are so reasonable.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the list.


----------



## Mayble (Nov 21, 2011)

slip said:


> We were on the Big Island a month ago and took a drive out to Paniolo Greens.
> I think those units were very nice. It's away from town but you would want to
> rent a car on the Big Island anyway. I did takes some pictures of the unit they
> let us check out, if your interested.



I`d love to see pictures of the unit.


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2011)

Mayble

I started to take video and the decided on pictures. They are not the best but
a few turned out OK. One reason my wife has the good camera.:rofl: Sorry I
thought they were better. This link should work, let me know if you have issues.

This was a 2 bedroom unit, nice and clean and spacious. My wife just though it 
was a little too far from everything. She loves oceanview also.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 23, 2011)

There are some Paniolo Green with a little bit of ocean view from the balcony. You have to request the ones toward the west end of the parking lot. Paniola is less than 10 minutes away from the Waikoloa Beach shopping areas, Kingsland and Queensland and about 10 minutes from Hapuna and Mauna Kea beaches. You are also closer to Waimea and Parker Ranch and the north end of Hawaii with the little town of Havi.
Liz


----------



## slip (Nov 23, 2011)

I would stay at Paniolo in a heart beat but my wife likes to not have to drive all 
all the time. If she has oceanfront and walking distance to town, she's happy.
And we all know, when she's happy, I'm happy.

We stayed in Kona and she would of been happy to stay right there but she was
glad we rented a car and explored the island a for a few days. I think the best
beaches are up by Paniolo.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 23, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I think we've scored some good ones. Ones we have booked for this year and next year's trips:
> 
> The Point at Poipu (#3682)
> Paniolo Greens (#3977)
> ...



I would say, YES, I "THINK" SO TOO!  You have a great list!  and you do such a great job at getting good units!
Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 23, 2011)

I love this ocean front view here at Sea Mountain


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 24, 2011)

*Happy Thanksgiving sunrise*

This sunrise hit me this morning from our living room as I got up


----------



## Picker57 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sea Mountain - isn't that the one at the south tip of the island? Now THAT is remote !  Thanks so much for the photo - I think that's the first one I've seen of that area. Looks great.  

Regarding Paniolo Greens, I concur.  I love the place, but not everyone does. It's not a 5-star in the sense of being a "Las Vegas With An Ocean", but it's quiet, scenic, handy to the best beaches (and Mauna Kea is, in my never-humble opinion, one of the best anywhere), handy to Waimea (and the Hawaiian Style Cafe), and to Waikoloa to indulge in a sunset and an adult beverage.  I did read one review (from 2006) that really dissed P.G., one of the reasons being that there was lava in the area. Duh !

Next Thanksgiving on Big Island !!!

          -------------Zach


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome picture, Joan!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 8, 2011)

Picker57 said:
			
		

> Sea Mountain - isn't that the one at the south tip of the island? Now THAT is remote !  Thanks so much for the photo - I think that's the first one I've seen of that area. Looks great.
> 
> Regarding Paniolo Greens, I concur.  I love the place, but not everyone does. It's not a 5-star in the sense of being a "Las Vegas With An Ocean", but it's quiet, scenic, handy to the best beaches (and Mauna Kea is, in my never-humble opinion, one of the best anywhere), handy to Waimea (and the Hawaiian Style Cafe), and to Waikoloa to indulge in a sunset and an adult beverage.  I did read one review (from 2006) that really dissed P.G., one of the reasons being that there was lava in the area. Duh !


I'm sure I'd love Sea Mountain (we drove up to it once), love the area and would like to exchange there sometime - thanks Joan for the pix!

OTOH I didn't care at all for Paniolo Greens - not because of the lava which I ordinarily find quite beautiful, but because it was too far from the ocean and just had a suburban feel, with the golf course and little mall. Plus there was lots of plastic trash caught in the trees in our view, which was over the lava to the very distant ocean. We've been to the Big Island 4x now, a long trip for us east coasters; Paniolo Greens was the only stay that was disappointing. The unit was big but that's not why we go - it just didn't have the elements I travel there for.

One of my favorite areas of the Big Island rarely mentioned is near Kapoho - the warm ponds for snorkeling, the Red Road, etc. No timeshares, we took a private rental once, at Champagne Pond.

Edited to add: we had good experiences at both Royal Sea Cliff on Big Island, and Kuleana Club on Maui - oceanfront views, palm trees and black lava rocks from the lanai, sounds of waves crashing, etc. Not 5-star either, but suited me just fine.


----------



## geoand (Dec 8, 2011)

When I look for a place to stay, I am more interested in how close it is to the things that I like doing than the luxury of the place.  I have been to the Islands about 20 times in the past 33 years.  What I like is the water.  What I like is the sunsets.  You get my drift.  Not interested in being on the lanai watching a sunset.  I want to be on that beach with a cool drink, camera, and DW and friends.  The beaches within 10 to 15 minutes from PG can't be beat.


----------



## carl2591 (Dec 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Mayble
> 
> I started to take video and the decided on pictures. They are not the best but
> a few turned out OK. One reason my wife has the good camera.:rofl: Sorry I
> ...




I thought i was the only person that take pictures of prices at places.  the sales ticket for bongobens was eye opening.. looked like a nice plate full of food at 30.00   but i guess it cost more to eat in paradise..


----------



## slip (Dec 19, 2011)

Definitely costs more in most places. My wife likes to take pictures of that
stuff. She likes to post reviews on Yelp. I don't mind but I feel a little silly
waiting to eat while she takes a picture of my food. In some of the pictures,
you'll see she wasn't fast enough and there's a bite off of my plate.


----------



## carl2591 (Dec 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Definitely costs more in most places. My wife likes to take pictures of that
> stuff. She likes to post reviews on Yelp. I don't mind but I feel a little silly
> waiting to eat while she takes a picture of my food. In some of the pictures,
> you'll see she wasn't fast enough and there's a bite off of my plate.



too funny...:rofl: 

sad but true. not only food, but now air fare from the east coast..  

thanks again..


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2011)

You always have to watch that airfare. I don't have quite as far to go as you 
do. We just booked our February tickets $856 round trip. I'm always
happy to get them for under $900 and we just made it under this time.


----------

